# Beginner Vocalist from Kitchener



## kdubvdub (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm a beginner vocalist, 34, from Kitchener who is looking to join a 90's-Current cover band or to start one. I was in a newly formed band recently that ended...but I don't want to stop. I've done Karaoke for years, and recently done amazing at RockBand...at parties I"m always given the Mic and not allowed to stop until I lose my voice..LOL!! Songs that my old band was working on were:

Foo's: My Hero
Finger 11: Paralyzer
Default: Deny
Kings of Leon: Sex on Fire

Other groups that I can cover are:

Three Doors Down
Live
Collective Soul
Pearl Jam
SoundGarden...not the screaming songs..lol
Our Lady Peace
Nickelback
The Hip

If you are willing to take me on and accept that I'm new, and not as musically educated as you; lets meet up, jam and see what happens.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You want to sing properly join a choir/vocal group/barbershop.... as an extra activity and get your chops up to snuff while your looking for a band.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Advertising in local Kijiji and sites like Overhear should work pretty quick for you. Singers are hard to come by. You shouldn't have too much trouble finding groups interested. 
If you were singing stuff from a bit earlier in the rock era (70's-80's) I'd have you come out and jam with the guys I'm currently playing with!
The tunes you're singing should still be able to find a group with little trouble. Good luck!


----------



## kdubvdub (Mar 7, 2011)

I have an ad up on Kijiji too but no answer yet. Hmm...what music from the 70's and 80's do you guys play??? Ya never know, eh?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

kdubvdub said:


> I have an ad up on Kijiji too but no answer yet. Hmm...what music from the 70's and 80's do you guys play??? Ya never know, eh?


Obscure stuff... I get bored easy.


----------

